# Username history?



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2010)

For people that still get usernames changed, might it be plausible to have an accessible history of their former username(s), in case we don't know who they are or for some other reason? Maybe available through the personal portal or the classic-style page.

If so, I suspect that it probably won't be able to keep records of changes that have happened before it; correct?


----------



## Langin (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol my former usernames....

xD that is gonna be a list


----------



## dice (Dec 1, 2010)

It should be for that member to ensure that everyone else is aware of who they used to be. If you can't find a particular member blame that person. 

If you don't want to be forgotten do the above or don't chance your name.

My opinion.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 1, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> It should be for that member to ensure that everyone else is aware of who they used to be. If you can't find a particular member blame that person.
> 
> If you don't want to be forgotten do the above or don't chance your name.
> 
> My opinion.


Plus we don't really allow username changes so we shouldn't encourage it with such a system. Don't get me wrong it's a good idea, proto. But as we don't allow username changes unless for specific cases, there's no need for it.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 1, 2010)

This seems like a good idea, it would come in handy with some members (looking at you Lightning) Who change their names way too often.


----------



## mameks (Dec 1, 2010)

It's a good idea in my opinion. Useful for cases like JetKun=>Jet™=>Tigris...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, it was the current policy on usernames that had me doubting it, but I'd imagine that the feature itself could still be useful.

Still on the plate if you change your mind in future.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm... my name change was quite a while ago...

@Lightning... I must know one of your forum identities, I can't picture you though


----------



## Langin (Dec 2, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> Hmmm... my name change was quite a while ago...
> 
> @Lightning... I must know one of your forum identities, I can't picture you though



here are some of my former names I can remember:

Langin
Brawler
Goes on and on
Kakashi Sensei
Shadow TH
Shadow
Brawler
Langin
Dark Langin
Lightning

I believe still I have left 4/5 names xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lightning/Dark Langin/Brawler/probably some other stuff.

lolninja'd.

Ryukouki: So who were you before?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Dec 2, 2010)

Freezer

Liz


Lisa


Thats all


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not a solution but a link that might be worth knowing about at this point in time
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=995...t=0&start=0


----------



## Langin (Dec 2, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Not a solution but a link that might be worth knowing about at this point in time
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=995...t=0&start=0



Though he/she did not add me on that list -.-


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 2, 2010)

I remember that my previous username was edge199715.
I cant remember why i even kept it that.


----------



## mameks (Dec 2, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> here are some of my former names I can remember:
> 
> Langin
> Brawler
> ...


You saw nothing


----------



## Devin (Dec 2, 2010)

I have only changed mine once....

I think this would be a good idea with people like Tigris, or whatever he's called now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 2, 2010)

FAST: I'm aware of that thread, though it's not updated much, and there are many that don't get mentioned now.


----------



## playallday (Dec 2, 2010)

.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd rather make a wiki page.
Anyone can edit that, so nobody would need to keep track of the name changes.

Name history is a standard feature of IPBv3 btw, but probably not on v2.3


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 2, 2010)

I have to admit this would be nice. Some ppl im absolutely clueless who they really are. I think it should be courtesy to put "formerly blah blah blah" in your sig or user tag if you change your name.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 1, 2010)

For people that still get usernames changed, might it be plausible to have an accessible history of their former username(s), in case we don't know who they are or for some other reason? Maybe available through the personal portal or the classic-style page.

If so, I suspect that it probably won't be able to keep records of changes that have happened before it; correct?


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 2, 2010)

I support this suggestion.  I hate it when I recognize someone's avatar but not their new username. 
In fact, there was a thread like this a while ago, but whoever updated it stopped doing so.


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 3, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Lightning/Dark Langin/Brawler/probably some other stuff.
> 
> lolninja'd.
> 
> Ryukouki: So who were you before?



Oh, back in the old days I was shadowhunter93. I still am shadowhunter on DSDatabase, I gotta change that soon haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I completely forgot about this topic.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 3, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Name history is a standard feature of IPBv3 btw, but probably not on v2.3


Well a whole load of good that is.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

well thanks to dice I was able to change my name from Xamus ace to Vigilante


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 5, 2010)

Never gonna change Schlupi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't gotta worry about it. =P


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 5, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Never gonna change Schlupi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow your really loyal to your name


----------



## Fudge (Dec 5, 2010)

I was samsam12, but now I'm fudgenuts64.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> here are some of my former names I can remember:
> 
> Langin
> Brawler
> ...


Yeah, you were also Soma Cruz at a certain point in time. Why so many name changes, though? Can't you ever pick something you kind of like and stay with it? Yes, I know, I've changed my name a couple of times, but only once because I didn't like the previous one. All other changes (in fact, come to think of it, I had my name changed 'only' 5 times, of which three times the same name, i.e. the current one) were just a bit of messing around.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2010)

I have always been and always will be TrolleyDave.  Although back in the BBS and video tape trading days my nick was SuicidalTendencies.  Those are the only two nicks I've ever used.  I really don't understand people that change their names all the time.  Your rep comes from your username.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Suicidal Tendencies

Cool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2010)

That's exactly where I stole the username from. lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet! :D


----------



## Langin (Dec 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I hate my names after some time.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 11, 2010)

hmm. changing names? 

just wanna ask, does my name sounds lame?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 11, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> hmm. changing names?
> 
> just wanna ask, does my name sounds lame?


Its fine but if you want to change it pm dice


----------

